# Should i start smoking weed again?



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

So i've had dp for 2 months now, started after i smoked weed, had a panic attack, and woke up very messed up the following day lol. I know this is skeptical because weed caused my dp, by i still think i should start again, because i honestly don't think my dp could get any worse. I started school last week, and i've made some friends, and theres a group of fucking beautiful girls on my bus that get high everyday. They asked me to come with them today, but i said ''nah, i get super paranoid when i'm high.'' But the option is always there.. idk maybe i could get my dick sucked or something







. thanks guys any advice would be helpful


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Only you can really answer that question...


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

I dont think it's a wise idea. I got DP from smoking weed, and then dumb me tried to smoke weed again and I just freaked out. To be quite frank, I dont want this to come accross rude, however if you smoked weed just cause the 'hot' girls smoke weed... and say you get all paranoid and freaked out, thats not exactly going to look good on you


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't. If drunk driving got you in an accident would you start doing it again? If you were diabetic would you scarf a pint of Ben n Jerry's every night?

It's up to you. But I think it's a really bad idea. I've seen multiple posts from other people who have done the same and every one of them regretted it. Wished they could go back and not do it.

It's not worth it.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

i want to smoke badly also. i remember how much fun i had with my friends when i was high. they still smoke and have fun but i dont. but the thing is i have read a lot of posts where people regret smoking cause it made them worse or relapse. so if u do try it tho make sure u take it veryy slow, light hits. i smoked artificial weed several times while dpd several months ago and i did feel FUBAR while high but after i came down i was back to normal dp. idk from personal experience i think if it made dp worse for u it would just be while high but not permanently or anything.but thats just my opinion im not a fucking neurologist.Conclusion-dont smoke if u can help it but if its really bothering u and u decide to smoke take it very slow and brace urself cause u might have a panicky high


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

What the actual fuck am I reading? I thought we already established that weed is a shitty, extremely hyped drug that gives no joy and only leads to mental problems. In any case the benefit/risk ratio (specially if you already experienced dp) doesn't worth it at all.
I thought this was clear to everyone in this forum by now...

Aside from that, you should be able to get your dick wet without it, my ********* friend


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

As a recovering drug addict and alcoholic who has suffered with DP for 22 years im telling you this...If you wanna get better and start to feel somewhat normal again STOP smoking weed..It has played a major part in damaging your mind already...Dont make it worse...In time if you start to live a drug free healthier lifestyle you will find your DP will diminish...Anybody who tries to tell you that smoking weed is harmless has obviously never been inside the mind of a DP sufferer with chronic anxiety...While i agree with the idea that weed can be harmless to some people, In OUR situation thats NOT the case...In fact i have a theory that people who have never suffered with mental health problems as a result of weed are usually the ones who cant quit and are seriously addicted..They are in a group of people who i desribe as being in the NOT YET category...What i mean by that is they havent experienced the terror and nightmare of real mental ill health but it is more than likely just around the corner waiting for them...It just hasnt happen to them "NOT YET" anyway.....The fact is marijuana,weed,pot,hash whatever ya wanna call it is an extremely strong mind altering chemical and when its mixed with crazy things to make it stronger it can be very damaging especially to a young developing mind...I havent touched a drug or drink in 7 years now and i can honestly tell you from experience that the moment i started smoking weed and drinking at the age of 16 my brain stopped developing physically mentally and spiritually...As a result I am now 40 and feel like the only ever emotional growth ive achieved in my life is in the last 7 years or so since i quit drinking and drugging and allowed my brain to start developing again....Im 40 now and at times i feel like a little scared 7 year old kid who cant find his mum...........Hope this sheds some light on your query! God bless and i hope you start to get better soon


----------



## Dan33d (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't start again! If you wanna rush get on a rollercoaster it's also cheaper than weed ;P


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

Uhmmm NOOOOOO. Seriously ?


----------



## LookingUp (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, I heard that weed can cause DP, like you mentioned. I know you said you don't think it could get worse, but my DR did get worse. At first it was only a little bit of DR, and then it gradually got more severe. I did not do drugs to get DR, I just experienced extreme stress, but I know for sure that DR can get worse, cause it did for me.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dont do it. trust me.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

Theres plenty other girls out there who will blow you. stay the fuk away from that shit nucca


----------



## khyzer35 (Oct 30, 2012)

For all of you who live on this forum its funny how uneducated on DP most of you are. Marijuana might have TRIGGERED your DP, but it did not cause it nor will it ever permanently harm or damage your brain. YOU caused your DP with constant negative inward thinking. Why do you think some people can watch a person die and not experience DP? then another person will see the same tragic event and get DP? Its your outlook on the situation that gave you DP. If you did not live in fear, you would never get DP. The person who is not scared of death and who got into a car accident would not get DP because they would have a more positive less fear based outlook on what happened. The person who fears death and is very fearful in general was traumatized by the experience and then could have gotten DP. Marijuana can trigger DP, but only if YOU are creating a build up of negative inward thoughts draining your brain of energy to allow weed to trigger something like DP. I do no suggest smoking weed until you are fully recovered. And when i say FULLY RECOVERED That means you have no more DP at all and you have changed the way you think about yourself and life completely to a more positive outlook. When you are truly happy with yourself and the life you live, and do not live in fear you will never experience DP...simple as that.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

khyzer35 said:


> For all of you who live on this forum its funny how uneducated on DP most of you are. Marijuana might have TRIGGERED your DP, but it did not cause it nor will it ever permanently harm or damage your brain. YOU caused your DP with constant negative inward thinking. Why do you think some people can watch a person die and not experience DP? then another person will see the same tragic event and get DP? Its your outlook on the situation that gave you DP. If you did not live in fear, you would never get DP. The person who is not scared of death and who got into a car accident would not get DP because they would have a more positive less fear based outlook on what happened. The person who fears death and is very fearful in general was traumatized by the experience and then could have gotten DP. Marijuana can trigger DP, but only if YOU are creating a build up of negative inward thoughts draining your brain of energy to allow weed to trigger something like DP. I do no suggest smoking weed until you are fully recovered. And when i say FULLY RECOVERED That means you have no more DP at all and you have changed the way you think about yourself and life completely to a more positive outlook. When you are truly happy with yourself and the life you live, and do not live in fear you will never experience DP...simple as that.


That sounds like something Fearless.
No pun intended.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had DP my entire life. I started smoking weed at 14, and it never got any worse until I started doing other drugs. In fact, it's helped me to be able to deal with the dp better. It's helped me to even accept it at times. I don't think weed can cause DP, but it can definitley bring it out in people who might have gotten it some other way. I don't think you should smoke weed if it causes you more harm than good. But if you feel like you want to try it again, then go for it! I smoke everyday, and during the times I've stopped smoking my DP didn't get any better. Do whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

eddy1886 said:


> As a recovering drug addict and alcoholic who has suffered with DP for 22 years im telling you this...If you wanna get better and start to feel somewhat normal again STOP smoking weed..It has played a major part in damaging your mind already...Dont make it worse...In time if you start to live a drug free healthier lifestyle you will find your DP will diminish...Anybody who tries to tell you that smoking weed is harmless has obviously never been inside the mind of a DP sufferer with chronic anxiety...While i agree with the idea that weed can be harmless to some people, In OUR situation thats NOT the case...In fact i have a theory that people who have never suffered with mental health problems as a result of weed are usually the ones who cant quit and are seriously addicted..They are in a group of people who i desribe as being in the NOT YET category...What i mean by that is they havent experienced the terror and nightmare of real mental ill health but it is more than likely just around the corner waiting for them...It just hasnt happen to them "NOT YET" anyway.....The fact is marijuana,weed,pot,hash whatever ya wanna call it is an extremely strong mind altering chemical and when its mixed with crazy things to make it stronger it can be very damaging especially to a young developing mind...I havent touched a drug or drink in 7 years now and i can honestly tell you from experience that the moment i started smoking weed and drinking at the age of 16 my brain stopped developing physically mentally and spiritually...As a result I am now 40 and feel like the only ever emotional growth ive achieved in my life is in the last 7 years or so since i quit drinking and drugging and allowed my brain to start developing again....Im 40 now and at times i feel like a little scared 7 year old kid who cant find his mum...........Hope this sheds some light on your query! God bless and i hope you start to get better soon


Marijuana cannot damage your brain. Also, I was addicted to drugs as well. I don't view marijuana as a drug as much as a medicine and anti-depressant for me. It actually helped me to be able to stop doing heroin. And marijuana has helped my anxiety, not made it worse. Maybe your brain stopped developing because you were drinking alcohol in addiction to smoking weed? Alcohol is very damaging to your body, mind, and spirit. And I don't think all people with DP or DR shouldn't be smoking weed. I have both, and marijuana has not worsened it for me. It's made me happier and more able to deal with my problems. Marijuana is very different from hard drugs and alcohol...even prescription drugs are worse for you. I was in the same boat that you are. I was addicted to drugs since age 15, and I recently was able to stop taking all precription medications and hard drugs. Now I feel like I'm still the same age I was before I started on all those prescriptions and drugs. But I still smoke marijuana. And I feel much better, healthier, and I'm thinking more clearly now. You can't just lump marijuana into the same category as heroin, cocaine, pills, alcohol, etc.


----------

